# Socal Training/Identification Center - 11/14/18 - for 2004's/2005's



## Kante (Nov 14, 2018)

First, congrats to the players invited out. Socal has some of the best soccer players in the country and hopefully this is being recognized by US Soccer.

Which teams represented? How did everybody do?

So far, have heard thru the grapevine that there were a lot of LAFC, SD Surf and some TFA players invited. Sounds pretty similar to last year's April 05 TC at 6:30pm (there was a 05 TC on the same day at 4:30 which featured larger group of players). A handful of players from the other teams were invited as well.

And there was a a mention of some sort of traveling team for the 05's whereas, for  the 04's, it was a traditional TC.


----------



## Kante (Nov 15, 2018)

It was mostly SD Surf, LAFC, LAG and TFA, and a handful of kids from other teams. About 32 total kids. Scrimmaged at a good pace with a close 3-2 final result. Again, congrats to all the kids who participated, and glad US Soccer is back on it with SoCal.


----------



## SoccerisFun (Nov 15, 2018)

Kante said:


> It was mostly SD Surf, LAFC, LAG and TFA, and a handful of kids from other teams. About 32 total kids. Scrimmaged at a good pace with a close 3-2 final result. Again, congrats to all the kids who participated, and glad US Soccer is back on it with SoCal.


I heard 2-1, but not sure that really matters.  And I guess another one coming very soon.


----------



## Kante (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks for the correction and update.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Nov 16, 2018)

Interesting. The girls did the same thing (scrimmage) but they scrimmaged v boys DA. While past training centers have always had some skill development and coaching, there was no coaching this time. US Soccer was simply evaluating.


----------



## Kante (Dec 7, 2018)

Favor to ask. Have been posting a variety of things. It's all interesting to me and relatively easy to do. But, I don't want to waste people's time and clutter up the forum with information that is not useful. In the poll below, there's a number of ideas for post. If you could vote on what you prefer, that would be helpful. Thanks! Feliz Navidad!

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/poll-what-are-the-most-useful-postings-here.16377/


----------

